# PURPOSE OF DADOS IN CUTTING HORSE TOP



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

At the 23 minute mark in this video, Chad makes a 45 degree dado and parallel dado on the cutting horse top. How are they used?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Review from about 2-3 minutes into the video. Used for cutting angles with hand saw.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Chad explained at the beginning of the video that he had to cut molding at times and he used the dado cuts and a had saw to get his straight or 45 degree cuts.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Instead of using a miter book to cut thin moldings with. Great little box and aesthetically pleasing as well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. It looks like I fast forwarded through the advertisements a bit to far. I have cut a lot of wood by hand and seen a lot of it cut. I couldn't think of any way to conveniently use those. I always used a bigger miter box for molding. Never thought of really small 1/4 round ect.

I could see lots of possibilities using a snugly fit board sitting on edge to make a bigger one sided miter box, but that wasn't included in the build.

Looks like a really handy multipurpose tote.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the feature where you turn it upside down and use it to stand on, I guess you just dump all your tools and saw dust on the floor when you want use it that way.

Being made out of wood I guess it would be heaver than a same sized metal tool box.

All in all it don't think this well thought out project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> I like the feature where you turn it upside down and use it to stand on, I guess you just dump all your tools and saw dust on the floor when you want use it that way.
> 
> Being made out of wood I guess it would be heaver than a same sized metal tool box.
> 
> ...


I think that feature will keep you from carrying everything you own around with you. I have a tool box that doubles as a step stool but it is too heavy to carry around. This is the ideal solution, turning it over to use it will assure you are only carrying the bare essentials ;-))


----------

